# Behaviorist for Dusty



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

I have been reading and talking to people, I came across someone that has recently learned something that is called:
CONSTRUCTIONAL AGGRESSION TREATMENT.( Rosalez-Ruiz and Snider). Has anyone seen the DVD tape?
Has any one actually seen this in motion?
seems to be a good thing, but obviously more expensive. Would a begginer know how to do this or this is something that someone with many years of training can master rather quickly.
Thnaks a lot to all of those that came to our rescue.
One thing I learned is that i am the one that neeeds to be in control, not this sweetie I have here


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I haven't used that but then again, I have never had a very aggressive dog. I also always remember the thing with training dogs is different things work with different dogs and you probably know your dog best. I still think you might want to bring in a professional since it is a new dog and so aggressive cause using aversivies (I am not totally against them) may be a very negative situation for this dog. I just looked and found two reviews going opposite ways on this philosophy.

Here is a trainer who likes it:
http://ahimsadogtraining.com/blog/2008/03/13/constructional-aggression-treatment/

Here is one who doesn't: 
http://jeandonaldson.com/content/view/55/51/


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I've learned that Max will be as aggressive with me as I am with him. Both positive and negative. To keep Max from biting as a puppy, I trained my grandchildren and myself to play gently and quit playing if he got rough. When he playfully wanted to bite fingers and toes (as they all do and you can't blame them, they are so wiggly), I removed all fingers and toes from his reach and replaced them with toys to chew on. I didn't scold him, I just removed the temptation. When the grandchildren got too excited, Max got too excited. So I had to train the children to play quietly and not run. If I couldn't control the children, I put Max in the bedroom so he wouldn't be tempted to do what comes naturally. 

I believe in preventative discipline. Don't put temptations out there for them to behave like dogs unless you want them to behave like dogs! 

Rotate toys to keep them fresh to your pup and play with toys. Don't wag hands, fingers and toes in front of your pup, because that's what will become their favorite toy and it's awfully hard to break.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I try to avoid aversives if at all possible (Jean Donaldson is a wonderful trainer and I don't know of any experts that do not like her), but I do think that aversives have their place with certain dogs that need it. 

Yes, you should be in control, but you may do best by actually having a behaviorist who can evalutate your dog (where a DVD cannot do this) and recommend training techniques that will work for the two of you specifically. Some dogs don't respond well to a "normal" training method, but a good trainer will be able to offer you a good alternative method that is effective. That's the benefit of working with a human that is knowledgable.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Agression is a big deal and you might want to find a trainer who deals with aggressive dogs to help you. But one thing that helped so much with my aggressive one is walking. We walk every morning now and for about 45 minutes. Distance doesn't really matter but a real walk and not sniffing around and peeing on everything we walk quickly and with him right next to me. It took about a week to see a change but after consitant excersise it started working. I am an obedient nutt so I already do the obedience thing but me getting a grip and making sure the walks were every day wheather I wanted to or not was the big change. I also make use of a treadmill and if it is raining or I am sick we use that instead but I cut the time in half b/c it is a little different then walking!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Emarie...

how do you get the dog to do the treadmill? I would love to get Winston on mine. I feel guilty on my treadmill when I haven't been able to walk him [rain, etc.].

So he could have a turn too. 

Thanks.

Trish


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Trish I just watched an episode of "The Dog Whisperer" Season One (I have borrowed the DVDs from the library) where Cesar puts a beagle mix on a treadmill and it kind of "show" you how you could do it. But obviously, you can't leave the dog ever when they're on the treadmill. I personally haven't done this...as I don't have a treadmill at home, but it would be nice especially now when it's so **** cold!


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

*behaviorist for Dusty*

No guys, I was not implying that I was going to do it, I just wanted to find out if any one out ther has seen this method in practice. but I want to educate myself a bit more about things in general:frusty:
I have already spoken to 2 people, I will most likely meet witha traditional trainer that supposedly says she has work with aggression. Iwould have prefered a man, since he is worst with them, but..
Hopefully this problem will be greatly corrected
Will keep you all posted and 
Thanks for all your replieseace:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

The idea behind the technique is that you progressively shape calmer and
friendlier behaviour by removing the decoy dog only when the aggressive dog
offers a more appropriate behaviour. Therefore the aggressor learns that in
order to get the other dog to leave, they must offer friendly or alternative
behavior, instead of...display aggression to make the other dog/human go
away. You do need to work through this and it may take hours to accomplish
this just in one session. Once your reach an acceptable goal (which may not
include the dogs interacting with each other, but may include the dog just
not reacting aggressively at a closer distance), then you need to generalize
the procedure with different decoys and in different environmental
situations. So this process can be lengthy. The biggest problem most
experience is the availability of decoys due to the risks involved. As
well, you cannot control the average joe out in the streets.

It is my opinion that anyone working with aggressive dogs needs to know what
they are doing, and believe only in positive methods. Because aggression is
an emotional response to a trigger, the only way to change aggressive
behaviour is to change the way the dog feels about the trigger, and all the
yelling, pinning, pushing and punishing is not going to make the dog feel
better, it is guaranteed make the problem worse. Inexperienced dog owners
and trainers trying to solve aggression issues are likely to fail because
this is very tricky work with a lot involved. When this happens, we all
know who pays.


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

*behaviorist for Dusty*

Thank you very much for your explanation,it certainly helps toget a better picture


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

how are things going with little dusty???


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

*behaviorist for Dusty*

I think he is doing better. We had a house full of people ( but no children ) and he has actually stop barking when people come in. The trainer and I noticed that he seems more confident when on his leash ( his umbilical cord I guess) , so I would leash him as people would come in. Barking was to a minimal. I also posted signs on the door with the Dog Whisper's motto " no touch, no talk, no eye contac" but also added his Petco trainer idea of trowing him a treat as people walk in.
Today he was taken out by his trainer ( will see her Wed and find out how things went), but she was able to get the leash on him ( so it could not be too bad). As you can see he has a trainer twice a week and we go to Petco once a week. Talk about intensive tutoring/help:brick::crutch:
On the other hand I hope he cont inues to bark since there was a recent burglary in my block (had 2 in 25 years!),. so i need him to be alert!!:frusty:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I try to avoid aversives if at all possible (Jean Donaldson is a wonderful trainer and I don't know of any experts that do not like her), .


Milan probably isn't thrilled with her after they had a public 'debate'...well, she had it anyhow. I'm laughing as I say that.....she's great.


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

*aversive?*

I am not sure what is aversive on this ? maybe you can explain


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

maria v said:


> I am not sure what is aversive on this ? maybe you can explain


Something that's unpleasant to your dog. Some say to face the stimulus, some say to avoid it. I say whatever works for your dog is what you go with.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

maria v said:


> I am not sure what is aversive on this ? maybe you can explain


From Dictionary.com:
a⋅ver⋅sive  [uh-vur-siv, -ziv]

-adjective 
1. of or pertaining to aversion. 
2. of or pertaining to aversive conditioning. 
-noun 
*3. a reprimand, punishment, or agent, used in aversive conditioning*: _Antabuse is a commonly used aversive in the treatment of alcoholism. _


----------

